# clembuterol



## peku2412 (Feb 23, 2015)

Started taking clen as just had a baby and want to lose some weight, I eat fairly healthy plus exercise but struggling to lose baby fat second time around !! . husband got tablets 40 mcg on Saturday , I took one first day, felt pretty bad , shakes heart palp, sick feeling. Day two , Better , still have slight shakes but no energy and have headache but bearable. Day 3 still on 40 mcg, I have woken up with sore face , neck , muscles in my body feel tight, cramp like. Should I drop dose or stop altogether, HELP ???.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Stop them and concentrate on diet. 'Eating fairly healthy' isnt really much to go on so maybe post your diet and stats and you will get more help.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

wtf is clem

also I would have started at as low as 10mcg and tapered up until side affects got too much..


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I personally hate clen, gives me a rash down my arms and stomach. Awful headaches and cramps are just getting stupid. Dropped it all together on Saturday, rather use a low dose of t3, diet and cardio, then atleast I won't feel like I want to die :lol:


----------



## peku2412 (Feb 23, 2015)

Have stopped them, been to doctor and have sinusitis, which I have never had in my life. So back to the drawing board !. My stats are about 68kg, Bmi 25.3, im 5"4. Any advice would be much appreciated ?.


----------



## peku2412 (Feb 23, 2015)

I agree , not worth feeling like this, Il just have to work harder !!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

If you look fat eat less, more cardio

if you look too thin, more food.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

if if you want to use clen add taurine and a supplement potassium and magnesium

i would do

5 days at 40mcg

5 days at 60mcg

5 days at 80mcg

stop 1 week and restart


----------

